# Schools in Sicily



## debbie1

Hi all,
I am considering moving near Siracuza with my 10 year old daughter who only speaks English. I know that there are no English speaking schools in the area and would really appreciate any opinions or information that people may have on Siracuza schools.
Thanks in advance, Debbie


----------



## Arturo.c

debbie1 said:


> Hi all,
> I am considering moving near Siracuza with my 10 year old daughter who only speaks English. I know that there are no English speaking schools in the area and would really appreciate any opinions or information that people may have on Siracuza schools.
> Thanks in advance, Debbie


The only English school in the whole of Sicily is the "Stephan Decatur Elementary School", located within the Naval Air Base in Sigonella, which is closer to Catania than to Siracusa.

However, even if you are interested to send your child there, you must be aware of their admission policy, which states: _"Children of American citizens who are not Government employees may generally be admitted on a space available basis. Children of non-American citizens usually do not qualify for admission, unless their parents are employees of NATO or other international organizations."_


----------

